# What are your occupation(s)?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey everybody, I thought it'd be fun to get to know just a little bit more about each of you and what perspective you're coming from. 

Currently I'm an insurance producer at AFLAC, and a senior studying Music and Business at Towson University in Maryland. On the music side, I am a piano performance major, so I'm pretty proficient at the piano, and I do quite a bit of accompanying at the university (though less now than I used too). 

I'm also 21 and miserably single.  How about you guys?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm occupying Prussia. I planned to expand to France but last rebelion against my occupation that occured on northern territories forced me to cease these plans for some time.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

53, happily married since 11 years, manager for a research and development department of a large multinational company, currently located in the Netherlands.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a music student and training to be a professional pianist.
I'm 18 and happily single, because I just have no time for relationships (yes that's my lame excuse ).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am second in command of the forces resisting the Aramis occupation in western Prussia. We have at least temporarily thwarted his plans, which were to make a feint toward France and then attack Vermont.

Yes Aramis, there is a traitor amongst your cadre. You will never identify him/her. :lol:


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a psychology student.. 20 years of age, confused and lost (in my head) and sad, I think I have a girlfriend, don't even know that for sure.

But I play lead guitar in a heavy/thrash/power/melodic metal band and I plan to settle in the lovely lands of England, among green lands, clouded skies, sad rain and rich history.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

None. Retired lawyer. Unemployed. Help in home. Look for rare recordings and books. Listen to my CDs.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

54 and happily single. Free lance illustrator throughout much of the 1980's and 90's, but now gainfully employed paying bills for a large university and hospital. I just recently signed a contract for another cover illustration, so who knows? Maybe the illustration career can be recharged. I hope so. I miss it terribly.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

29 and single. University student focusing on music history. Can play the piano ok, but it has never been a goal for me to be a professional pianist. Too much stage fright and too lazy with practicing.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Nobody should be miserably single! Weston has the right idea! By the way Weston, have you illustrated anything that we may have seen?

I'm 21 in my final year at university. I'm unemployed, no thanks to the economic climate. Next academic year I'll hopefully be doing a masters degree and will have a job and will be living in a flat with my girlfriend.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Only 'miserably' single because I feel like I should be with somebody right now and I screwed it up. That's all.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm 36 and married with a 5 year old son, and we just found out that we have another on the way, due in August!
I work as a Business Analyst at the home office of a nationwide electronics retailer. I'm also in school, working towards a second Bachelors degree in Information Systems. My first degree is in Music Theory and Composition.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a court reporter, 56 years old, married since 1981, and looking forward to a third grandchild. I play saxophone in my church band and provide occasional band arrangements for them.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in my 16th year of teaching middle and high school band. I also conduct the youth orchestra in our area. Married since 1994.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

25 years old, nurse, married for over 3 1/2 years. I chose nursing as a career because it's flexible and will allow me to focus on composing music during the week, and just work weekends (but still be full time + benefits). 

Life is pretty interesting sometimes...


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

David58117 said:


> 25 years old, nurse, married for over 3 1/2 years. I chose nursing as a career because it's flexible and will allow me to focus on composing music during the week, and just work weekends (but still be full time + benefits).
> 
> Life is pretty interesting sometimes...


Do people where you live only get sick on Saturdays?


----------



## crazychopin (Dec 16, 2010)

I am a student facing the pressure of the college entrance examination in China and still keep single


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Olias said:


> Do people where you live only get sick on Saturdays?


Hahaha, actually weekends are usually dead quiet where I work!


----------



## Organpiper61 (Jul 15, 2010)

I retired from the military after 20 years. Worked for the U.S. government for 15 years, and now I am working on my third career, teaching High school.
----------------------------
I took piano lessons when I was eight years old. Learned to play a pipe organ at the age of 14. I played an organ off and on playing hymns and some classical music until I had a back problem that left my right hand paralyzed. This lasted for about 10 years. My hand improved somewhat where I am able to play again. I am doing better, but it takes time. I say these things only because things can happen in ones life. You can spend years training to play great classical works and perform them, but all of a sudden things like a stroke, or some injury can bring it all to an end. I hope this never happens to you.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Nobody should be miserably single! Weston has the right idea! By the way Weston, have you illustrated anything that we may have seen?


Probably not, unless you are an aging role-playing gamer geek.










Or an aging science geek.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

SuperTonic said:


> I'm 36 and married with a 5 year old son, and we just found out that we have another on the way, due in August!












Congrats to you & Mrs Tonic!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

to member Weston, that was bloody awesome! 

I work in construction as architecture and technical designer, do a lot of 3D building modeling as well. Not single. Being across Aussie, Singapore and Indonesia in the last 8 years. Though my interest actually in collecting very very old items, and classical music being old in nature is part of it.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I am an 18 years old student, currently in Pre-University preparing for Medicine (most likely at McGill University). I composer whenever I have time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My job is to be a student. That's what all the teachers say anyway.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

19, a composition major at a conservatory, and taken


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Congrats to you & Mrs Tonic!


Thank you!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

53, physician, married, two kids.


----------



## mozart453 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Back on to the forums, pianist/recording artist, blogger*

It has been a while, and I should have been a loyal poster, but life became so busy with traveling between two piano studios, and recording.. Now a You Tube and blogger fanatic. Out of control! but enjoying the ride.

I now have posted 38 you tubes, under Shirley Kirsten, or arioso7.. lots of performances, Scarlatti sonatas, Mozart, Grieg, Chopin, et al, and instructional videos, technique centered..

The blog site is everything piano and more.. Does this sound perverse as an entry? Funeral for a Cracked Plate, or the Knightingale, spelled correctly because the writing is about a Knight piano (manuf in Britain)..Others address the difficulties in playing Scarlatti, crossed hands in rapid tempo, trills, etc. There's something for everyone.

http://arioso7.wordpress.com

Have a new website besides the blog site as well.
http://www.teachstreet.com/teacher/shirley-kirsten

I am welcoming myself back to a friendly board with fellow Classical music lovers.
Shirley K


----------



## Vehemence (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm another teenage composer who has way to high of ambitions in life. I'm currently working at a restaurant. I'm not seeing anyone because at my age it's not cool to crank up Dvorak's 9th Symphony when I'm out on dates.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

I"m assistant choral director and accompanist at Jesuit High School here in Sacramento--it's my second retirement after years of being a vocal and choral accompanist here and in Europe. At 71 I'm thinking of slowing down a little, at least that's what I keep telling myself. 

NAH! Still having too much fun in the profession. Wasn't it Rachmaninov who said "Music is enough for a lifetime, but a lifetime is not enough for music?" That guy was RIGHT!!

Tom


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Vehemence said:


> I'm not seeing anyone because at my age it's not cool to crank up Dvorak's 9th Symphony when I'm out on dates.


You just need to date the right girls. I snagged my wife with Holst's Planets.


----------



## charismajc (Nov 14, 2010)

Tech marketing, 35, married, 2 young kiddos.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Vehemence said:


> I'm another teenage composer who has way to high of ambitions in life. I'm currently working at a restaurant. I'm not seeing anyone because at my age it's not cool to crank up Dvorak's 9th Symphony when I'm out on dates.


Vehemence, I say let the Dvorak rip! It wasn't so long since I was a teen, but I definitely didn't let social pressure prevent me from blasting the New World from my car stereo on more than one occasional. (still do, and am lucky enough to have a partner who enjoys it too! at least, I think she does).


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm 53 and happily living with my partner on the Sussex coast in southern England. I was a manager of orchestras for 27 years, before becoming so fed-up and disenchanted with orchestral politics, lack of money, never being at home and living out of suitcases on tour that I gave it all up and now run my own music consultancy from home. I currently look after seven of the UK's leading chamber ensembles (a quartet, a string ensemble, a mixed-instrument ensemble, a brass quintet, a piano quartet, a percussion quartet and a clarinet trio) and two eminent jazz musicians.

I also write programme notes, do the occasional lecture at universities (on music management) and am a contributor to MusicWeb International.

Doing my job this way allows me the odd few minutes several times a day to dip into TC and see what's going on.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Aramis said:


> I'm occupying Prussia. I planned to expand to France but last rebelion against my occupation that occured on northern territories forced me to cease these plans for some time.


Keep your chin up, old man.

School teacher here.


----------



## andrea (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi I'm new. I'm a programmer and the computer keyboard is sadly the only one I can use! I'd love to be able to play the piano but I can only enjoy listening to other people play. Currently listening to a lot of Rachmaninov and Chopin and Prokofiev. I also love that the spelling checker here knows all the composer names  
I'm something of a recent convert to classical music. I've always liked certain pieces but recently my listening experience has exploded and I've bought tons of music that I've never heard before. I love piano pieces in particular and I'm open to any suggestions of new ones to try.
There's such a lot to learn even for someone who only listens so I hope people will not be too unkind if I'm a bit slow!!


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Niccolò di Bernardo dei Machiavelli (3 May 1469 – 21 June 1527) I was an Italian philosopher, humanist, and writer based in Florence during the Renaissance. I am one of the main founders of modern political science. I'm a a diplomat, political philosopher, playwright, and a civil servant of the Florentine Republic. I also wrote comedies, carnival songs, poetry, and some of the most well-known personal correspondence in the Italian language. My position in the regime of Florence as Secretary to the Second Chancery of the Republic of Florence lasted from 1498 to 1512, the period in which the de' Medici were not in power. The period when most of his well-known writing was done was after this, when they recovered power, and Machiavelli was removed from all functions.

To put it simply, It's my work who give all those ideas to politicians about how to keep the power no matter what the cost is. The end justify the means. Divide to conquer(I know it is Cesar who said it but I lie that's my job. Still I'd like to say I'm a good guy who have a deep love for the classical music;that be Baroque,romantic,classical,impressio,modern,renaissance. I think this love of music can make you like me and forget That I told people how to screw you litle peoples. NO hard feelings


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been appointed as the Imperial Kappellmeister for the Empire for a long time. My role is to approve and to disapprove all newly composed works for the Imperial Opera House.


----------



## Soprano Christie (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 16, so in my second last year of high school, but I plan to study at the RSAMD then either sing in opera, do vocal tutoring or high school music teaching.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I specialise in emotional intelligence in the workplace - coaching and teaching small businesses and in the NHS in the UK.

I am currently editing Havergal Brian's partsongs for UMP and I write for _Fanfare_.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

44, single, programmer/developer at a transportation and logistics company. Yes, I'm a bit of a tech geek, but I hope no one holds that against me too much 

My tastes in music, movies, and food are eclectic and I have a strong interest in Buddhism and eastern religions in general. So you may catch me writing a forum post after a 45 minute meditation session, chomping on Korean bim bap while booting up another computer into some variety of Unix.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

An electrical engineer who found classical music in his college days while searching for more music to fill his hungry soul.

Getting to know classical music only made me hungrier. Very very powerful music.. way more powerful than rock/metal I still like.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im a student in the final year of my A Levels. Torn between studying Philosphy, Physics or Biology later on.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 3, 2010)

38, single. Working for the government, wasting tax money.


----------



## Jacob Singer (Jan 7, 2011)

34, soul/r&b musician, teacher (and lifelong student), and my degrees are in psychology (auditory perception and cognition).



Ravellian said:


> I'm also 21 and miserably single.  How about you guys?


"I don't have a girlfriend, but I do know a woman who'd be mad at me for saying that." - Mitch Hedberg


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

professional loafer.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

I was once an art designer and had tried a few different boring things; now working on my second major as a full-time student.. :-( what a miserable life!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

20. 2nd-year university student of Medieval English Lit. (taking some time off to have some body-parts removed). Pianist, but for my ears only. Wannabe writer/composer.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Welcome back Polednice


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Welcome back Polednice


Thank you, and hello!  Somehow, I was not surprised that the first thread I saw after not looking here for a number of months was on the subject of religion... I thought I'd better avoid that one!


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Thank you, and hello!  Somehow, I was not surprised that the first thread I saw after not looking here for a number of months was on the subject of religion... I thought I'd better avoid that one!


I was away from this forum for a while myself and like you was shocked, I say _shocked_ to see a religion thread once again raging in full force  I'm not touching that one either.

Welcome back


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> 20. 2nd-year university student of Medieval English Lit. (taking some time off to have some body-parts removed). Pianist, but for my ears only. Wannabe writer/composer.


Hey, 20 is kind of early to start with body parts. I've taken more time, but have parted with my appendix, prostate and gall bladder. Can't say that I miss them.

And the religion thread starts with a 'survey' that asks the wrong questions, so I ignored it too.

Start 'talking', Polednice.

:tiphat:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hey, 20 is kind of early to start with body parts. I've taken more time, but have parted with my appendix, prostate and gall bladder. Can't say that I miss them.
> 
> And the religion thread starts with a 'survey' that asks the wrong questions, so I ignored it too.
> 
> ...


I certainly don't miss the body parts I've had removed, which so far amount to 3 of my parathyroids (with two more to come out in the next few weeks, leaving me with none), one of my adrenal glands, and half my pancreas, with the other half of my pancreas to come out some time soon (along with the duodenum), and maybe my pituitary. It leaves me dependent on a lot of pills, but they're better than tumours!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

After the last two posts I'm embarrassed to mention my wisdom teeth


----------

